# Hunting with a primitive weapon....



## AJT (Dec 25, 2010)

Well I have seen many very inspirational pics of what you all are able to do with your slingshots and other weapons, and so I have decided that this is probably a good time to show you all pics of my hunts and to explain a little about myself.

I shoot airguns,slingshots blowguns, and occasionally .22 rimfires. At 15 yrs of age I am not a master , however I am trying my best to head in the right direction.I guess the saying "practice makes perfect", fits nicely in this situation.

The first pic is of a blowgun hunt.....a 15 metre shot on a blackbird. The homemade .40 dart went through it's neck and up through it's head resulting in an instant and humane kill. I always aim for the neck breat area on birds when hunting with my blowgun.Though this was one of my lucky 3 headshots which I have been able to pull off .

The second pic is of two blackbirds taken with my hatsan m70 air rifle from 38 m (open sights) using 8.4 grain .177 pellets. I have a few pics taken this morning of a starling taken with my Daisy p51 too, just editing them so that I am able to up load them later.

Any feedback, criticism and advice which I can take on to become a better hunter would be greatly appreciated.

How many of you shoot blowguns and airguns?? Seen a few awesome blowgun hunt pics.Might have to read the 'other weapons' forum a little more

Cheers,
AJ


----------



## rom69erz (Mar 23, 2011)

sir, the first picture is a blowgun? thanks.


----------



## AJT (Dec 25, 2010)

rom69erz said:


> sir, the first picture is a blowgun? thanks.


Yes, though a homemade 'short' blowgun. Have various sized pipes. The longer working better for longer distances IMO.

AJ


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Very nice blowgun kill there AJT. Silent and deadly, my fav tool for taking out small pest quietly. The neighbors don't even know.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice shooting, I like the blowgun


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi AJ,

Well I've hunted a little with my homemade blowguns in years past and I did kill my share of birds with a blowgun.

I used to make my darts out of bicycle spokes which worked well for all birds but would not penetrate a squirrels skull (hard heads) for those you need to use tempered spring steel which will go into a squirrel skull.

I killed both with the homemade darts and with clay balls.. I made my blowgun from a 4' piece of pvc man was I deadly accurate when I practiced. Of the English Sparrows I killed with nail darts, spoke darts and with clay balls. Larger birds I used spoke darts and went for neck and head shots also killed a rat with a body shot to the vitals.

I learned how to make the good blowguns from a book in the 1990s : Blowguns the Breath of Death by Michael T. Janich

I also have killed more than my share with air rifles..

Now I have sworn off using airguns or 22LR rifles and hunt strictly with my slingshot, I still havent ruled out the blowgun as its even older than the slingshot.

Having killed my share with air rifles and 22LR rifles I can say from my personal experiences that the slingshot at close ranges has dispatched game more quickly than the former weapons.

Nico


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

Touche! Nico slingshots are the only way to hunt...Frogman


----------



## kyrokon (Feb 11, 2011)

Good work with the blowgun. I need to get out and practice with mine, just not as windy as i was a few years ago. Lately been stuck on slingshots. Keep up the good work and post all pictures.


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

josephlys said:


> Very nice blowgun kill there AJT. Silent and deadly, my fav tool for taking out small pest quietly. The neighbors don't even know.


Most people don't know a simple PVC pipe can be turned into a murderous weapon.


----------



## AJT (Dec 25, 2010)

HOE said:


> Very nice blowgun kill there AJT. Silent and deadly, my fav tool for taking out small pest quietly. The neighbors don't even know.


Most people don't know a simple PVC pipe can be turned into a murderous weapon.
[/quote]

The funny thing is that blowguns are actually restricted weapons in some countries (such as parts of Canada apparently). So the laws are suggesting that Pieces of pipe are weapons????.....who thought that one up!!









AJ


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi AJ. I don't currently shoot either but do keep a mint Benjamin .22 pnuematic (old-school pumper) in my gun cabinet.

I have shot blowguns a lot in the past and while I haven't done much of that in the past several years I racked up a lot of rat and mouse kills in my teenage years. I also have a very fine piece of seasoned river cane out in my shed that I would like to make into a traditional Southeastern Indian blowgun as was used by some of the tribes that neighbored mine. I can't find any mention of my tribe using them but they were certainly exposed to them and I can picture some of them probably either trying one or perhaps plucking a dart out of their backside at some point.

Nice kill shots and good work on the blackbirds; they are horrible and I love seeing them go down/


----------



## AJT (Dec 25, 2010)

jmplsnt said:


> Hi AJ. I don't currently shoot either but do keep a mint Benjamin .22 pnuematic (old-school pumper) in my gun cabinet.
> 
> I have shot blowguns a lot in the past and while I haven't done much of that in the past several years I racked up a lot of rat and mouse kills in my teenage years. I also have a very fine piece of seasoned river cane out in my shed that I would like to make into a traditional Southeastern Indian blowgun as was used by some of the tribes that neighbored mine. I can't find any mention of my tribe using them but they were certainly exposed to them and I can picture some of them probably either trying one or perhaps plucking a dart out of their backside at some point.
> 
> Nice kill shots and good work on the blackbirds; they are horrible and I love seeing them go down/


Jmp,

Thanks for your comment, I used to have a Benjamin pneumatic in .177, they are great quality airguns.

Found it funny how you love seeing blackbirds go down, as there is always one hated bird in each part o the world, over here it is the mynah (a cousin of your crow or the starling).
The blackbirds eat the fruit on our trees, so to save my parents the hassle of buying poison, or netting, I just shoot the blackbirds, which keeps the garden looking good , and the dog with a tasty meal. They are quite shy birds which sing quite beautifully, however they are nothing more than pests, especially when you compare them to our native birds such as the fantail which occasionally visit the neighbourhood (I leave them alone by the way lol).

AJ


----------



## shoot2kill (Mar 25, 2011)

RI use slingshots, air rifles, and blowguns along with rifles and shotguns, but I think the most fun I have had was probably hunting small game instead of deer and bear and whatnot with my blowgun/air rifle/ slingshot. I have taken snowshoe hares with my gamo shadow 1000 and my trumark fs1 with. Black powerbands with stones, and rabbits with my cold steel big bore blowgun. Squirrels with my benjamin 392 and gamo shadow, and countless birds with my bb guns and slingshot and 392 and my blowguns, I also scare off dogs that come to crap in my yard with all of aforementioned weapons but not the gamo, I don't wanna seriously wound them....yet haha, just low pumped bb guns mainly, and I shoot a bit of archery also. I am fifteen as well haha. I live in Alaska and there is a ton of game here id say but it is spread out over a large area usually. The biggest thing I have taken was a black bear with my dads 270 winchester, but have takes about ten deer with my 243 sorry about that I am on my phone of you want any specifics ask me later haha


----------

